# #5 The Copperhead



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Guys,

i´d like to show you another Hammergrip Shooter i made.

Next Level







: This time i tried to laminate 4 pieces of wood to create a difference between handle and fork and added a Spacer.

I used Zebrano. Don´t get me wrong, the color of Amaranth is awesome, but i love the grain of that Zebrano even more.

As a border between the two grain-directions i picked a thick (6mm) Copperplate. Thats why i gave it the name "Copperhead".

As Core i went for 8mm Aluminum this time because i think the bright color fits the Zebrano better.

The grain is really cool. i added a small "making of" picture ( I marked the outer shape there with a pencil...) but it´s hard to see, i could nearly follow the grain to 100%.

Sanded it down to 1k and then added a few layers of oil and wax as usual. Poilshed it with an old shirt after the wax dried. Pretty shiny.
It is very light compared to the Purpleheart and Brass one and has a very ergonomical shape.
I personally like it the most from my latest hammerheads, hope you like it too









Front:









Back:









Sideview:









Detail:










Making of:









Banded it up with Target Bands and went for an Ivory colored Leather to fit the overall brighter Theme of the Slingshot.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!! The form, fit and finish are stunning!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice materials and workmanship!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Fantastic work! I love it!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Holy smokes!! Man, that is awesome!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks really good!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very, very cool


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

awesome mate, really awesome


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow dude that is beautiful. Nice job


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome! Love the grain!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

That's amazing! Seriously high class catty


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful wood and great workmanship


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Super!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, die ist echt "HAMMER"







!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

What else is there to say?,.....maybe, Stunning! Great work man.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is one Rockin slingshot!!!! VERY NICE


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice looking ss! good work.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful!

Bill


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

All of the above!
Nice sling.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you, thank you. Far too kind









After i used it a few times it turned out to be a really good shooter. the low wide fork makes it relatively easy for me to shoot intuitive (without aiming, is that the right word for it?)


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Wonderful job, looks great!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Baaaaaaaa-ling! Man, that is sweet.


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow that is a great looking slingshot
Rick


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Well made! Excellent.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Always a pleasure to view your work Bob, elegant lines and creative use of materials. So beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oncle Bob? wtf?


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Are you going to start selling these?
Rick


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the blending of the metal and wood. It really brings out the color in both.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Very Chula! se ven muy llamativos esos contrastes de veta y la confiabilidad que le da el nucleo es excelente.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow man! wayy cool ...
That looks like a lot of work and effort







the results speaks for themselves ..


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing !


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

This is just stunning!!


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

to say i like this would be a under statement !!!!! i absolutely love it !!!!!
i am also curious to whether you will be selling these ?? would love to get my hands on one !!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Ant,
you do some very serious work man. You are right up there with Nathan and Torsten. Very nicely done! Flatband


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

tnflipper52 said:


> Always a pleasure to view your work Bob, elegant lines and creative use of materials. So beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


Sorry man, I am braindead at times. I was thinking of Bob Fionda and well. you know the rest. Well done Ant.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks again for those kind words Guys. Really means a lot to me.









Since it takes me quite some time to finish one ( i don´t have that much "free" time to work on Slingshots ) i´m not planning to sell any in the near future.
Maybe one here and there for a friend or so, you´ll never know.

Next one will be with ebony and brass, i´ll keep you up to date


----------

